# سؤال عن دينمو السيارة لاستخدامه في توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الرياح ....؟؟



## ahmad mohmmad (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

لقد قمت بعمل طاحونه هوائيه خاصه بتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق الرياح المولد هو دينمو سيارة 12 فولت ..
المهم عندما ذهبت للكرهبائي الخاص بالسيارات قال لي يجب عليك ان تشبك مصباح صغير مع الدينمو حتى يتم التوليد ... مع العلم ان الدينمو يوجد فيه اربع وصلات .. موجب وسالب واثنين بجانب بعضهما احداهما للمصباح والاخر للبور ..انا لم اقتنع بهذا الكلام لائنوو مشروعي هو توليد الكهرباء وعند وصل المصباح يتم استهلاك الكهرباء من الدينمو اخوتي لقد رائيت المشروع عل الانترنت والاخوة لم يستعملوو مصباح ..

وعند استخدلم المصباح وبدء التوليد اصبح دوران المولد ثقيل جداا ارجو التوضيح

ارجو الرد


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (31 مايو 2010)

وايضا هل انا بحاجه لبطاريه مشحونه لعمل الدينمو لتوليد الطاقه..


----------



## راس ساجر (31 مايو 2010)

اهلا اخي

مولد السيارة مصدر جيد لانتاج الكهرباء وخاصة السيارات الحديثة بس تبقى هناك مشكلة دينمو السيارة الاساسية وهي حاجته لدفعه كهربائية لاحداث مجال مغناطيسي يلتف حوله الدينمو لانتاج الكهرباء مما يعني الحاجة الى بطارية احتياط للربطها بالبطارية الاساسية في حالة نفاذ المخزون منها ..

نقطه اخرى وهي ان دينمو السيارة ينفع فقط في مناطق الرياح المستمرة الهبوب بقوة..

نصيحة اشتري دينمو الخاصة بطاقة الرياح عن طريق الانترنت لان يتميز بميزات احسن من دينو السيارات بالاتي:

- يستطيع ان يصل انتاجه فوق ال12 فولت (قد ييعطيك 28 فولت )..

-لايحتاج لبكرات زياد سرعه فقط يربط مباشر بالمروحة..

- ميزه مهمه يمكنه توليد الكهرباء بمجرد الدوران يعني انسى البطاري الاحتياطي..

اخيرا يمكنك صناعة المولد بنفسك بس يحتاج بعض الخبرات الفنية الكهربية وتوافر المغانط..

في النهاية اتمنى لك التوفيق..


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## الباتل1 (5 يونيو 2010)

اتيت لك ر وابط فديو تشرح تحول ديمو السيار الي مولد كهرباء عن طريق الرياح 
ايليك هذة الروابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5I2JCwlFDY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TG2u...eature=related


----------



## omar power (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
لا يمكن للمشروع ان ينجح الا اذا كنت في مجرى هواء قوي
وشكرا لك


----------



## saadgor (13 يونيو 2011)

شكراجزيلاالمعلومةمفيدةجدا


----------



## سليمان سعيد (22 يونيو 2011)

في بعض انوع الدينموهات فيها خطين فقط وهي الانواع الحديثه من الدينموهات اعتقد انه راح تنفع معاك


----------



## د حسين (22 يونيو 2011)

*ملاحظة هامة*

الأخ محمد المحترم
صحيح ان استعمال المولدات الخاصة بالرياح أفضل ولكنه قد يكون مكلفا .. وانا اتفهم محاولتك بدينامو السيارة لأنه ينمي مواهبك ويساعدك على التطوير ويرضي رغباتك 
اما توصيل المصباح الذي ذكرته فيجب ان يكون المصباح ذو مقاومة عالية ويعادل مصباح صغير 12 فولط صحيح ولكن لايزيد عن ربع واط اما اذا كان باستطاعة اكبر فستكون مقاومته قليلة وبالتالي سيسرب شدة تيار كبيرة للتحريض المغناطيسي تفوق ما سيقدمه منظم الفولط الموجود اصلا بداخل المولد وبالتالي سيزداد الفولط وسيخرب البطارية وسيحمل المولد جهدا كبيرا وصعوبة بالتدوير وزيادة بأمبير الشحن .
بعد استعمال المصباح الصغير المذكور يجب ان تلاحظ ان المصباح تنخفض اضاءته مع تسارع الدوران بالتدريج حتى ينطفئ .. وإلا يكون اما موصولا بشكل خاطئ او استطاعته عالية ... أرجو ان تتأكد من ذلك وتخبرنا لنساعدك ان شاء الله واذا اردت يمكنك العودة الى مشاركاتي وفيها شرح مفصل للتوصيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172780.html
اتمنى لك التوفيق
​


----------



## سوقوها (23 يونيو 2012)

الدكتور حسين الله يجزاك خير 
استفسار الله يحفظك
اشتريت بطاريه سياره في حدود 100أمبير+
محول كهرباء (قوته 500شمعه)من بطاريه السياره =الى =110فولت 
الهدف تشغيل دينمو مويه (دينموخزان )
السوال كم احتاج الى الواح طاقه شمسيه لشحن البطاريه


----------



## د حسين (23 يونيو 2012)

*راجع الرابط*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/333045-ايها-المهندسون-وعباقره-الطاقه-الكهربائيه-هلمو


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

تقريبا الطواحين تعمل جيدا في اوربا افضل من بلادنا


----------



## fighter_eng (11 أغسطس 2012)

د حسين قال:


> الأخ محمد المحترم
> صحيح ان استعمال المولدات الخاصة بالرياح أفضل ولكنه قد يكون مكلفا .. وانا اتفهم محاولتك بدينامو السيارة لأنه ينمي مواهبك ويساعدك على التطوير ويرضي رغباتك
> اما توصيل المصباح الذي ذكرته فيجب ان يكون المصباح ذو مقاومة عالية ويعادل مصباح صغير 12 فولط صحيح ولكن لايزيد عن ربع واط اما اذا كان باستطاعة اكبر فستكون مقاومته قليلة وبالتالي سيسرب شدة تيار كبيرة للتحريض المغناطيسي تفوق ما سيقدمه منظم الفولط الموجود اصلا بداخل المولد وبالتالي سيزداد الفولط وسيخرب البطارية وسيحمل المولد جهدا كبيرا وصعوبة بالتدوير وزيادة بأمبير الشحن .
> بعد استعمال المصباح الصغير المذكور يجب ان تلاحظ ان المصباح تنخفض اضاءته مع تسارع الدوران بالتدريج حتى ينطفئ .. وإلا يكون اما موصولا بشكل خاطئ او استطاعته عالية ... أرجو ان تتأكد من ذلك وتخبرنا لنساعدك ان شاء الله واذا اردت يمكنك العودة الى مشاركاتي وفيها شرح مفصل للتوصيل
> ...


أنا عندي دينمو الترنيتور بوش لسيارة خوبوشيت فلكس فاجن
استخدمته على مروحة لتوليد الكهرباء
فلم ينتج سوى 5 فولت تقريبا
فهل من طريقة لوصل الدينمو بالبطارية بشكل يجعل التيار الخارج من الدينمو قوي 
و كيف اجعل البطارية تعطي الدينمو فقط عندما يتحرك
بمعنى أن المروحة تتحرك فقط عند هبوب الريح و الدينمو يحتاج مغنطه لكي يولد تيار
كيف أجعل الدينمو ياخذ مغنطه من البطارية فقط عند الدوران و أن يزود نفسه بنفسه بالتيار اللازم لاستمرار المغنطه؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## فقيه العرب (31 ديسمبر 2013)

شيل لوحة الديودات منه واربطه على محول مضخم transformer وشغل عليه مثل التطفئه او سخانة الماي لانه الكهرباء ما تكون ثابته-- والله يوفقك


----------



## فقيه العرب (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هو المشروع للعلم في بالي فقط انتاج كهرباء من الرياح لغرض التدفئه


----------



## fighter_eng (30 سبتمبر 2014)

الحقيقة الى اليوم وما زال المشروع عالقا 
لا خبرة كهربائية لدي بما يكفي 
للاسف الشديد


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بشره خير


----------

